# Deathcore



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

Wunderbar gelungener Threadtitel, wie ich finde. *Schulter klopf*
Aber genug Selbstbeweihräucherung.
In diesem Thread geht es nicht um Metal-, Grind-, Emo-, Hard-, oder Zuhältercore.
Es geht um Deathcore, dem Musikstil, dem unehelichen Kind von Metalcore und Death Metal.
Der Traube im Wein. Dem Holunder im Flussbett. Dem ... achwas ... egal.

Was sind Eure Lieblingsbands? Lieblingslieder?


Bei mir, unangefochten auf Platz 1: Carnifex.







Auf Platz 2, bzw. dazwischen geschlichen, da es mehr Metalcore als Deathcore ist, aber die Death Metal-Anteile pro Album immer weiter steigen: Neaera.





Dann haben wir noch Viatrophy ....



... As Silence Breaks ...



... As Blood Runs Black ...



... und Salt The Wound.



Folgende Bands nicht genannt (Sucht halt selber!):

Bring Me The Horizon, Suicide Silence und Whitechapel.

Dann lasst mal hören.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Januar 2010)

All Shall Perish


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

ich hasse, eigentlich, deathcore und alles andere was mit "core" endet aber es gibt 1 band die ich doch noch ganz ok finde




EDIT:
das erste the black dahlia murder zeug, das ja noch deathcore war, find ich auch noch ganz ok


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse, eigentlich, deathcore und alles andere was mit "core" endet



*Diskussion einleit*

Na erzähl mal, wieso das denn?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> *Diskussion einleit*
> 
> Na erzähl mal, wieso das denn?^^



Sind halt Vorurteile, die entstehen, wenn man einmal irgendwo gelesen hat, dass alles mit Core gleich direkt scheiße ist.

Ich für meinen Teil hab auch ein wenig Metalcore in meiner Sammlung. Ich hab nix gegen Core.

Lachmann, wenn dem nicht so ist bin ich aber auch mal gespannt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

1. die bandmitglieder einer deathcore/metalcore/hardcore(wobei die beim hardcore noch am gräßlichsten aussehen) band sehen meistens so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das geht schonmal garnicht :/
2. die leute die sowas hören sind *MEISTENS* emo faggots die behaupten keine emo deppen zu sein aber sie sind  emo deppen
3. die musik spricht mich persönlich bei keiner -core band an und der gesang ist meistens auch noch bääh...
zusammen gefaßt
- ich mag das aussehen der bands+fans nicht
- die musik spricht mich so gut wie nie an


----------



## Independent (5. Januar 2010)

Für mich is das alles Metal. Diese Verkategorisierung ist doch echt peinlich....


----------



## Ol@f (5. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Für mich is das alles Metal. Diese Verkategorisierung ist doch echt peinlich....


/sign

In meiner Band fällt uns auch allen schwer irgendwas passendes zu finden. Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch bei den vielen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

ich finde diese ganzen unterteilungen eigentlich ganz sinnvoll 
wenn man, z.b, eine neue band findet die thrash metal macht und man mehr bands haben will die sich ähnlich anhören können diese unterteilungen doch sehr nützlich sein 



EDIT:
ok, HSB, ist auch noch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 3. die musik spricht mich persönlich bei keiner -core band an und der gesang ist meistens auch noch bääh...
> zusammen gefaßt
> - ich mag das aussehen der bands+fans nicht
> - die musik spricht mich so gut wie nie an


Öhm und HSB? die sind auch Core, dachte die findeste garnicht mal so schlecht xD


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 1. die bandmitglieder einer deathcore/metalcore/hardcore(wobei die beim hardcore noch am gräßlichsten aussehen) band sehen meistens so aus
> das geht schonmal garnicht :/
> 2. die leute die sowas hören sind *MEISTENS* emo faggots die behaupten keine emo deppen zu sein aber sie sind  emo deppen
> 3. die musik spricht mich persönlich bei keiner -core band an und der gesang ist meistens auch noch bääh...



Schön, dass du BMTH dafür nimmst.
Mal abgesehen davon, wie sie aussehen, werden die gerade (vllt. ungewollt, ich weiß es nicht genau) von der Möchtegern-Emoszene poralisiert.
Wobei diese Band dann oft auch das "härteste" ist, was sie hören. Die denken dann anscheinend, dass sie damit cool sind, weil das Album "Suicide Season" heißt.

Das mit dem "Hardcore am gräßlichsten aussehen" muss ich direkt mal aus deinem Kopf pusten. Absoluter Bullshit.
Gerade in der Hardcore-Szene sehen die Bands stellenweise noch vollkommen normal aus.
Man siehe dazu Hatebreed, Nr. 1 Vertreter dieser Szene:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke einfach, dass du diesen typischen Emo-Look im Kopf hast, wenn du an Core-Musik denkst.
Dass das totaler Blödsinn ist, würdest du aber erst bemerken, wenn du dich näher damit befasst.

Heaven Shall Burn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Killswitch Engage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neaera:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Carnifex:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier links zu sehen, das Bild, dass du wahrscheinlich vor Augen hast.
Ich glaube, du betreibst ganz simples Schubladendenken. =)

Selbstverständlich gibt es da noch Bands wie BMTH oder Caliban.
Die laufen dann so rum wie von dir gezeigt und werden sofort von der "Emo-Szene" adoptiert und verunstaltet.
Und schon denken alle Aussenstehenden, dass allgemein jeder so aussieht und rumläuft, sich ritzt und in der Ecke heult.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

mhh... ok, damit hast du meine meinung etwas geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab halt nen freund der ziemlich viel deathcore hört und die bandmitglieder sahen halt alle nach emo faggots aus (bmth,suicide silence,as blood runs back,usw...)
aber selbst wenn die noch relativ "normal" aussehen ändert das nichts daran das mich die musik so gut wie nie anspricht ... ist einfach nichts meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du mochtest ja glaub ich auch kein death metal, oder? ^^


EDIT:
dieses vorurteil mit dem ritzen bei emos finde ich eh dämlich X.x
und ich steck auch nicht sofort jeden in diese schublade ^^ ich hab halt auch genug freunde die deathcore,metalcore,hardcore,usw... hören ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mhh... ok, damit hast du meine meinung etwas geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast aber jetzt ein falsches Bild von Emos, glaube ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> aber selbst wenn die noch relativ "normal" aussehen ändert das nichts daran das mich die musik so gut wie nie anspricht ... ist einfach nichts meins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass man einen Musikstil nicht mag, dagegen sagt ja niemand was. Nur alle Fans des selbigen als "Emo-Schwuchteln" zu denunzieren grenzt ausser an Schubladendenken schon ein wenig an Faschismus.^^

Ich mag Death Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur nicht Cannibal Corpse. =P


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du hast aber jetzt ein falsches Bild von Emos, glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, ich nenn sie emo faggots obwohl es meistens bestimmt keine emos sind aber trotzdem sehen sie aus wie emos ... oder ähnlich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe du versteht was ich meine ^^


> Dass man einen Musikstil nicht mag, dagegen sagt ja niemand was. Nur alle Fans des selbigen als "Emo-Schwuchteln" zu denunzieren grenzt ausser an Schubladendenken schon ein wenig an Faschismus.^^
> 
> Ich mag Death Metal.
> 
> ...



tzz... CC nicht mögen wo gibts denn sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhh... emo-schwuchteln hört sich so hart an  und faschismus ist das sicher noch nicht xD ich mag halt nur diesem "style" nicht und die musik...


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> naja, ich nenn sie emo faggots obwohl es meistens bestimmt keine emos sind aber trotzdem sehen sie aus wie emos ... oder ähnlich halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kaum ... Emos tragen viel kariert. Bunt ... vor allem pink. Nietengürtel, Armbänder, Sneakers (oder so). o_O
Dagegen ist die Metal-/Deathcore-Szene durchträngt von schwarz, schwarz und schwarz.^^



DER schrieb:


> mhh... emo-schwuchteln hört sich so hart an  und faschismus ist das sicher noch nicht xD ich mag halt nur diesem "style" nicht und die musik...



Was anderes heißt "Emo-Faggots" aber nicht.^^


----------



## Nawato (5. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kaum ... Emos tragen viel kariert. Bunt ... vor allem pink. Nietengürtel, Armbänder, Sneakers (oder so). o_O
> Dagegen ist die Metal-/Deathcore-Szene durchträngt von schwarz, schwarz und schwarz.^^


Das versuche ich den Leuten an meiner Schule klar zu machen aber da ich am liebsten komplett Schwarz angezogen bin, werde ich sofort als Emo bezeichnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn ich denen dann sage, dass die nicht nur Schwarz tragen lachen die immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

ich musste mir auch schonmal anhören das ich ein emo sei :<
ich mein wtf? was hat ein disturbed t-shirt + schwarzen pullover mit emo zu tun?


@ blood
mhh... du zerstörst grad mein weltbild q.q


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das versuche ich den Leuten an meiner Schule klar zu machen aber da ich am liebsten komplett Schwarz angezogen bin, werde ich sofort als Emo bezeichnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das habe ich auch, ausser, dass ich als Gothic bezeichnet werde.
Also ... hör mal... ok, wenn ich meinen Mantel trage ... ja ok.
Aber ... also ... erm ... hallo? Gehts noch?? o_O
Ich trage kein Makeup, kein Schmuck ... nichts!

Wie scheiße blöde und vorurteilsbehaftet ist die Gesellschaft??


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Hatebreed kann ich nur sagen: Ich mag die Mukke und die Band aber die Fans sind mir einfach zu krank o.O kb auf gebrochene Knochen sorry


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hatebreed kann ich nur sagen: Ich mag die Mukke und die Band aber die Fans sind mir einfach zu krank o.O kb auf gebrochene Knochen sorry



Das nennt man "Violent Dancing" ... gibts leider nicht nur bei Hardcore. Auch bei Deathcore und sogar schon bei Metalcore.
Kotzt mich auch an, dieser Dreck.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das nennt man "Violent Dancing" ... gibts leider nicht nur bei Hardcore. Auch bei Deathcore und sogar schon bei Metalcore.
> Kotzt mich auch an, dieser Dreck.


Pogen ist ja ganz nize, aber der Rest ist einfach nur krank... wenn ich gebrochene knochen will geh ich Mike Tyson anpöbeln... :<


----------



## Nawato (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich musste mir auch schonmal anhören das ich ein emo sei :<
> ich mein wtf? was hat ein disturbed t-shirt + schwarzen pullover mit emo zu tun?


Hast du auch ne schwarze Hose getragen? Wenn ja, dann ist's kla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

Das scheit ja allgemein inzwischen Mode zu sein.

Gehen wir davon aus, man trägt (so wie ich) 99% der Zeit schwarz-only. Mal abgesehen von den paar Farben aufm Bandshirt/Pullover.

Bei den jungen Leuten, die nichts mit der Szene zu tun haben, ist man ein Emo.
Bei den alten Leuten, die nichts mit der Szene zu tun haben, ist man ein Gothic und/oder Satanist.


----------



## Manowar (6. Januar 2010)

http://z0r.de/?id=1473
Tanzt!

Zum Thema..Deathcore..naja, nichts für mich.
Hört sich an, wie eine langsame und verweichlichte Version vom Grind


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2010)

Hört euch einfach das von mir gepostete Lied auf Seite 1 an (All Shall Perish - Day of Justice), dann mögt ihr das :>


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Den Lachmann kann man was Musik angeht sowieso kaum ernst nehmen, ich meine, er mag CC, hält Carcass aber für lame. Das weist einfach darauf hin, dass er von Death Metal absolut keine Ahnung hat und nur die einfache, seichte Unterhaltung sucht. Unterscheidet sich nicht von irgendwelchen Metalcorehörern, die meistens genauso drauf sind. Kein Wunder bei der Masse von Metalcorebands, die kaum zu unterscheiden sind weil sie alle gleich schlecht klingen.




Was Deathcore angeht kenn ich nicht so viel, ein paar von den Liedern im Startpost sind aber für den ersten Eindruck ganz nett.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Den Lachmann kann man was Musik angeht sowieso kaum ernst nehmen, ich meine, er mag CC, hält Carcass aber für lame. Das weist einfach darauf hin, dass er von Death Metal absolut keine Ahnung hat und nur die einfache, seichte Unterhaltung sucht. Unterscheidet sich nicht von irgendwelchen Metalcorehörern, die meistens genauso drauf sind. Kein Wunder bei der Masse von Metalcorebands, die kaum zu unterscheiden sind weil sie alle gleich schlecht klingen.



*an die mods, ich weiß ich darf es nicht aber das muss jetzt mal sein*

@ taktloss
du solltest mal lieber ganz ruhig sein du pseudo christ
du hörst black metal und irgendwelchen beleidigen rap aber hast angst das wenn du aion spielt blasphemie begehst.
und ich halte cartcass für lame weil die mich einfach gar nicht ansprechen, CC schon. und von death metal hab ich schon ahnung, das kannst du mir glauben


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *an die mods, ich weiß ich darf es nicht aber das muss jetzt mal sein*
> 
> @ taktloss
> du solltest mal lieber ganz ruhig sein du pseudo christ
> ...



Wieso Pseudochrist? Ich hör ja kein Gorgoroth, Marduk und co. Gerade die christlichen BM-Bands habens mir angetan. Und von Beleidigen Rap hab ich noch nie gehört. Wenn du Battlerap meinst, warum sollte ich das als Christ nicht hören dürfen?

Wenn du Ahnung haben würdest, würdest du sagen, dass Carcass dich nicht anspricht, nicht dass sie lame sind. Carcass gehören nunmal zu den anspruchsvollsten DM-Bands, wozu man CC ja kaum zählen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wieso Pseudochrist? Ich hör ja kein Gorgoroth, Marduk und co. Gerade die christlichen BM-Bands habens mir angetan. Und von Beleidigen Rap hab ich noch nie gehört. Wenn du Battlerap meinst, warum sollte ich das als Christ nicht hören dürfen?



chrsitliche bm bands ... ich glaub ich kotz gleich. warum du das ja als eigentlich strenggläubiger christ nicht hören solltest? achte mal auf die texte deines heiß geliebten taktloss, der kerl ist einfach nur eine beleidigung auf 2 beinen und hat dazu die noch gräßlichste stimme die es gibt.



> Wenn du Ahnung haben würdest, würdest du sagen, dass Carcass dich nicht anspricht, nicht dass sie lame sind. Carcass gehören nunmal zu den anspruchsvollsten DM-Bands, wozu man CC ja kaum zählen kann.



ich hab doch grad gesagt dass sie mich nicht ansprechen q_q lern lesen. 
und ich glaube das ich dir schonmal gesagt habe das ich CC nicht wegen den texten höre sondern wegen dem gesamtpacket.
es gibt genug leute die carcass nich so knülle finden aber trotzdem ahnung von DM haben... freunde dich mal damit an dass deine musik nicht das tollste ist was es gibt


EDIT:
ich lass es jetzt eh sein, das führt zu nichts und im schlimmsten fall kriegen wir beide nur ne verwarnung/ban und da hab ich jetzt kein bock drauf


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> chrsitliche bm bands ... ich glaub ich kotz gleich. warum du das ja als eigentlich strenggläubiger christ nicht hören solltest? achte mal auf die texte deines heiß geliebten taktloss, der kerl ist einfach nur eine beleidigung auf 2 beinen und hat dazu die noch gräßlichste stimme die es gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nunja, wenn Taktloss einen imaginären Battlegegner beleidigt, warum sollte ich damit ein Problem haben? Die blasphemischen Texte von Takti lass ich dann schon weg, keine Sorge. Und was an christlichem BM schlecht sein soll, ist für mich ein großes Rätsel. Aber ich vermute dass du einfach nur einer der Kiddies bist, die absolut keine Ahnung vom Christentum haben aber einfach mal mit draufhauen.


Habe ich etwas anderes gesagt? Ich sagte, dass wenn du Ahnung hättest, du sagen würdest, dass sie dich nicht ansprechen, nicht, dass du sie lame findest. Vielleicht hätte ich der Verständlichkeit wegen noch ein &#8222;nur" einfügen sollen. Wer Ahnung von Death Metal hat wird nunmal sagen, dass Carcass wirklich gut sind und was von ihrem Handwerk verstehen, abgesehen davon, ob es ihren eigenen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wtf is carcass?






Eine der besten DM-Bands und Grindcore-Legenden.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Die Alben Heartwork und Swansong sind zu empfehlen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

so die 2 sachen noch danach lass ich es


Der schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute dass du einfach nur einer der Kiddies bist, die absolut keine Ahnung vom Christentum haben aber einfach mal mit draufhauen.



doch ich hab, leider, ahnung von diesem zeug und ich finds immer toll das wenn man sagt man glaubt nicht an gott man sofort als kiddy abgestempelt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wer Ahnung von Death Metal hat wird nunmal sagen, dass Carcass wirklich gut sind und was von ihrem Handwerk verstehen, abgesehen davon, ob es ihren eigenen Geschmack trifft.



so überragend finde ich sie nunmal nicht, freunde dich damit an. und wie gesagt, es gibt einen haufen leute die ahnung von death metal haben sie aber nicht sonderlich toll finden

damit bin ich raus aus dem thread hier. viel spaß noch


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so die 2 sachen noch danach lass ich es
> 
> 
> doch ich hab, leider, ahnung von diesem zeug und ich finds immer toll das wenn man sagt man glaubt nicht an gott man sofort als kiddy abgestempelt wird.
> ...



Es geht nicht alleine um das Nichtglauben, sondern alleine um dieses kranke Verhalten, dass viele Nichtchristen an den Tag legen bezüglich des Christlichen Glaubens. Und ich glaub immer noch nicht, dass du wirklich Ahnung davon hast, sonst würde dein Bild ganz anders aussehen.





Mir ist es absolut egal, was du von Carcass hälst. Aber wenn du im gleichen Zug noch behauptest, du hättest Ahnung von DM ist das nunmal eine Lüge. Denn wer Ahnung von DM hat würde ihnen ungeachtet seiner eigenen Meinung über Carcass eine gewisse Kompetenz zusprechen, die weit über andere DM-Bands, insbesondere CC hinausgeht.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2010)

Es geht hier um Deathcore, also beim Thema bleiben..


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Es geht nicht alleine um das Nichtglauben, sondern alleine um dieses kranke Verhalten, dass viele Nichtchristen an den Tag legen bezüglich des Christlichen Glaubens. Und ich glaub immer noch nicht, dass du wirklich Ahnung davon hast, sonst würde dein Bild ganz anders aussehen.
> [/qoute]
> 
> is mir relativ egal ob du mir glaubst oder nicht, ich bleibe dabei, glauben und ganz besonders das christentum sind nicht meins.
> ...



du musst lernen sorffältig zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe nie gesagt das ich ihnen keine kompetenz in sachen musik und dem ganzen rest zusprechen würde. !*ICH*! persönlich mag sie nicht weil sie überhaupt nicht meinen geschmack treffen. ich verstehe nicht was es da nicht zu verstehen gibt. und so nebenbei, nur weil man eine band, die in dem musik genre das sie machen ganz supi toll sind,  nicht mag heißt das noch nicht das man keine ahnung von der musik hat. 

so zum 3ten und letzten mal(ernsthaft) bin ich jetzt raus aus dem thread weil wir beide sonst noch verwarnung kriegen und das will hier doch keiner, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Januar 2010)

Meine Fresse ... hat euch heut morgen jemand ins Müsli gekackt?
Schluss jetzt ... 

Takti du gehst mir übrigens, ohne mich direkt anzusprechen, anzuschreiben oder whatever, tierisch auf den Sack.
Du schreibst extrem arrogant und rechthaberisch. Wundert mich, dass du noch nicht gebannt wurdest, obwohl es immer irgendwie Flames gibt, wenn du auftauchst.

BTT:

Carcass suxx.

Grindcore ist für mich einfach schon zu unmelodisch.
(Ja ok, das habe ich vor 2 Jahren auch zu Deathcore gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Aber mal gucken, was ich in 2 Jahren zu Grindcore sage^^)


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du musst lernen sorffältig zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du aber sagst, dass die lame sind, heißt das nunmal für mich, dass du ihnen keine kompetenz zusprichst. Zu musst dich genauer ausdrücken.






Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich !PERSÖNLICH! (um Flames von Takti vorzukommen die sowieso kommen werden xD) finde die Band auch total lame.
> 
> Edith: Aber ich denke wir sollten beim Thema bleiben, heißt ja schließlich Deathcore der Thread ^^


Wie gesagt, wer sagt, dass die lame sind und ihnen dabei meiner Definition nach ihre Kompetenz abspricht, hat sich einfach noch nicht weit genug mit DM beschäftigt. Und Carcass ist sicherlich keine Band, über die man sich in ein paar Minuten eine venünftige, gerechtfertige Meinung bilden kann.





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Meine Fresse ... hat euch heut morgen jemand ins Müsli gekackt?
> Schluss jetzt ...
> 
> Takti du gehst mir übrigens, ohne mich direkt anzusprechen, anzuschreiben oder whatever, tierisch auf den Sack.
> ...



Wär ja noch schöner, wenn jemand gebannt werden würde, weil er geflamet wird. Ich bin den ständigen Flames und Beleidigungen und der Inkompetenz der meisten User hier ausgesetzt.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wär ja noch schöner, wenn jemand gebannt werden würde, weil er geflamet wird. Ich bin den ständigen Flames und Beleidigungen und der Inkompetenz der meisten User hier ausgesetzt.



Durch deinen Schreibstil regst du 95% der Leute einfach nach nur einem Satz schon auf.
Einige können sich dann eben nicht beherrschen, vor allem die, die dich schon länger kennen.
Die springen dann eben wieder an die Decke, du gehst abermals auf arrogante Weise darauf ein und es baut sich eine Pyramide auf, an deren Spitze ein Mod steht, um den scheiß Offtopic zu löschen. =)


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Durch deinen Schreibstil regst du 95% der Leute einfach nach nur einem Satz schon auf.
> Einige können sich dann eben nicht beherrschen, vor allem die, die dich schon länger kennen.
> Die springen dann eben wieder an die Decke, du gehst abermals auf arrogante Weise darauf ein und es baut sich eine Pyramide auf, an deren Spitze ein Mod steht, um den scheiß Offtopic zu löschen. =)



Ist es denn keine Kunst der Anerkennung bedarf, Leute zur Weißglut zu bringen, ohne sie zu beleidigen?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Boaaah!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut, dann gibst du wenigstens zu, dass du keine Ahnung hast und behauptest nicht einfach, du hättest welche. Das ist nämlich das, was mich aufregt. Ist mir doch egal, wer was hört.


----------



## Thoor (6. Januar 2010)

Lasst doch diesen Taktlos da mal im Regen stehen noch nicht gemerkt das der nur Trollen und provozieren will?

tse tse tse und selbst wenn er es ernst meint mir doch wumpe was son held wie der meint x.X


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ist auch wieder übertrieben, aber ich bilde mir meistens meine subjektive Meinung und hab auch keine Lust mich länger mit Bands zu beschäftigen die mir nicht zusagen.
> 
> Naja, egal.


Jop, das keine Ahnung war wohl übertrieben.
Es gibt aber einen haufen Bands und Künstler, die auf den ersten Eindruck nicht besonders toll sind, gerade was die subjektive Meinung angeht. Taktloss gefiel mir beispielsweise auch erst nach einer Zeit, wenn man seine Musik erst richtig versteht. Es ist natürlich auch fatal, wenn man sich nur ein Lied anhört oder Lieder aus einem Album bzw. ähnliche Lieder. Vielleicht gefällt einem ja ein anderer Stil der Band, wenn sie ihn gewechselt hat.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2010)

@ Der Taktlosse Vernichter

Du hast insofern Recht, wenn du sagst, dass man nicht qualitativ über ein Grenre urteilen kann, wenn man sich nicht ausreichend damit beschäftigt hat. Aber bei einem einzelnen Song bzw. einer Band braucht man eben keine Ahnung über das entsprechende Genre zu haben, um ausreichend qualitativ urteilen zu können. Ich kann dir das entsprechende Stück musiktheoretisch analysieren und sagen was mir daran persönlich gut bzw. nicht gefällt. Brauch ich dann Ahnung vom Genre?
Nur dann, wenn ich sie mit anderen Bands im Genre vergleichen will oder um mich in das komplette Genre besser hineinversetzen zu können, aber nicht um über die Band bzw. den Song zu urteilen.

Bei mir ist es beispielsweise so: Ich hör mir erstmal ein Lied von der noch unbekannten Band an. Höre es dann ein zweites mal an. Dann noch ein zweites und evtl. ein drittes Lied und höre die entsprechend auch noch ein zweites Mal an. Wenn sie mir dann  immernoch gefallen, schau ich mir dann noch die Noten an..


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> @ Der Taktlosse Vernichter
> 
> Du hast insofern Recht, wenn du sagst, dass man nicht qualitativ über ein Grenre urteilen kann, wenn man sich nicht ausreichend damit beschäftigt hat. Aber bei einem einzelnen Song bzw. einer Band braucht man eben keine Ahnung über das entsprechende Genre zu haben, um ausreichend qualitativ urteilen zu können. Ich kann dir das entsprechende Stück musiktheoretisch analysieren und sagen was mir daran persönlich gut bzw. nicht gefällt. Brauch ich dann Ahnung vom Genre?
> Nur dann, wenn ich sie mit anderen Bands im Genre vergleichen will oder um mich in das komplette Genre besser hineinversetzen zu können, aber nicht um über die Band bzw. den Song zu urteilen.
> ...


Wer aber Ahnung von DM hat wird unweigerlich zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass Carcass ziemlich kompetent sind.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wer aber Ahnung von DM hat wird unweigerlich zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass Carcass ziemlich kompetent sind.



Kompetenz hat aber *nichts* mit dem persönlichem Geschmack , worum es Lachmann die ganze Zeit ging, zu tun.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kompetenz hat aber *nichts* mit dem persönlichem Geschmack , worum es Lachmann die ganze Zeit ging, zu tun.


Es bringt nichts, wenn man in die Diskussion einsteigen will, aber nicht verstanden hat, um was es geht.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Es bringt nichts, wenn man in die Diskussion einsteigen will, aber nicht verstanden hat, um was es geht.



Ich habe die Diskussion komplett von Anfang an verfolgt. Ich lasse jetzt mal das am Anfang weg, wo ihr euch gegenseitig angiftet und komm jetzt mal zu dem kleinen Punkt, den ich gemeint habe.






DER schrieb:


> ich hab doch grad gesagt dass sie mich nicht ansprechen q_q lern lesen.
> es gibt genug leute die carcass nich so knülle finden aber trotzdem ahnung von DM haben... freunde dich mal damit an dass deine musik nicht das tollste ist was es gibt






DER schrieb:


> so überragend finde ich sie nunmal nicht, freunde dich damit an. und wie gesagt, es gibt einen haufen leute die ahnung von death metal haben sie aber nicht sonderlich toll finden






DER schrieb:


> ich habe nie gesagt das ich ihnen keine kompetenz in sachen musik und dem ganzen rest zusprechen würde. !*ICH*! persönlich mag sie nicht weil sie überhaupt nicht meinen geschmack treffen.



Hier mal aus drei Posts von Lachmann rauseditiert, dass ihm die Band *persönlich*, außerhalb der Kompetenz, nicht zu sagt. Und wieso soll man nicht in eine Diskussion einsteigen können? Woher willst du wissen, dass ich nicht die ganze Zeit mitgelesen habe und mir meinen Teil gedacht habe?

Ich zitiere dann nochmal blood:



> Durch deinen Schreibstil regst du 95% der Leute einfach nach nur einem Satz schon auf.



Ich glaube wenn du nicht immer gleich provozierend würdest könnte man richtig gut mit dir diskutieren, aber du musst immer gleich provozieren habe ich das Gefühl. Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liegen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich habe die Diskussion komplett von Anfang an verfolgt. Ich lasse jetzt mal das am Anfang weg, wo ihr euch gegenseitig angiftet und komm jetzt mal zu dem kleinen Punkt, den ich gemeint habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast insoweit nichts verstanden, weil ich nie behauptet habe, was du mir vorgeworfen hast. Und mit &#8222;nicht in eine Diskussion einsteigen" meinte ich, wenn man nicht verstanden hat, um was es geht, sollte man das unterlassen.


Aber nochmal: Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass wer Carcass Kompetenz abspricht, offensichtlich keine Ahnung von DM haben kann. Ich bin nunmal der Meinung, man kann sagen, dass eine Band bzw. ein Künstler kompetent ist und was von seinem Handwerk versteht, auch wenn er/sie einem persönlich nicht anspricht. Das heißt: Ich höre Carcass, erkenne, dass ihre Musik durchaus anspruchsvoll ist und damit im krassen Gegenteil zu CC steht, wenn ich Ahnung von Death Metal bzw. Musik im Allgemeinen haben. Ob mir Carcass dann geschmacklich gefällt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Und ja, hast du richtig erkannt: Man kann mit mir gut diskutieren, wenn mein/meine Gegenüber aber absolut keine Ahnung vom Thema hat/haben und nur dummes Zeug von sich gibt/geben, verfalle ich gern in einen überheblichen Ton der wohl von vielen als provozierend wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

oh gott ich wusste es ein taktloss im thread und flamerei, provokation und gegenseitigem angiften ist vorprogrammiert

und ihr füttert den troll auch noch mit kraftfutter

ok BTT:

ich find Deathcore sehr geil wobei ich eigendlich nur all shall perish kenne aus der richtung aber mit deathcore auf youtube kriegste genug schöne vorschläge^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Januar 2010)

Taktloser Nerd?
Poste mal 3 Lieder, die dir am besten von Carcass gefallen.
Ich kenne diese Band sehr gut und find sie auch minderwertig :>

Ich denke du Nerd gibst einfach irgendwas bei Google oder wahlweise Wikipedia ein "Deathmetal", "BM Variationen" etc um dann hier deine Nerdrage auszupacken, um Leute zu provuzieren.
(was man auch an deinem neuen Thread sieht)
Zu CC..sie hören sich stumpf und brutal an..genau wie DM sein sollte :> Wer aber mal vernünftig hinhört, erkennt ziemlich kompetente Leute, die wissen was sie tun und das auf einem hohem Level.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Zu CC..sie hören sich stumpf und brutal an..genau wie DM sein sollte :> Wer aber mal vernünftig hinhört, erkennt ziemlich kompetente Leute, die wissen was sie tun und das auf einem hohem Level.



das ist es!
und darum liebe ich sie auch.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

Im Deathcoregenre mag ich _Suicide Silence_ am meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Lieblingslied von ihnen ist _Unanswered_

Ich find nicht nur die Musik gut sonder die Fanshirts sind der Hammer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Pull the trigger, bitch_ <3

Edit:  Zählt Heaven Shall Burn auch zu Deathcore?
oder ist es eher Metalcore?


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Edit:  Zählt Heaven Shall Burn auch zu Deathcore?
> oder ist es eher Metalcore?



Purer Metalcore.
Sehr, sehr selten Death Metal Anteile.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Deathcore, kommt mir iwie härter vor als Metalcore.. aber das is wahrscheinlich kein Kriterium, is ja auch wurscht. Hauptsache es rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt auch irgendwie.
Ich weiß auch nicht genau, ab welchen technischen Dingen Metalcore zu Deathcore wird.
Ich hör das einfach und entscheide mich dann und bisher bin ich damit ganz gut gefahren.^^


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

lauf Wikipedia
_Deathcore_


> Der Deathcore ist ein Subgenre des Metalcore und von der Geschwindigkeit und Dissonanz des modernen Death Metal stark beeinflusst. Im Allgemeinen kann die Musik, in der die Stile Grindcore, Metalcore und Hardcore mit jeglichen Spielarten des Death Metal (z.B. Technical Death Metal) miteinander vermischt werden, als Deathcore bezeichnet werden; um den Musikstil als Deathcore bezeichnen zu können, müssen jedoch die Death Metal-Einflüsse klar vorhanden sein. Der Deathcore wird auch als die extreme und brutalere Variante des Metalcore angesehen. Eine weitere (umgangssprachliche) Bezeichnung ist "Death Metal mit Breakdowns"[2], welche sich als inhaltlich nicht ganz korrekt herausstellt. (siehe u.a. Wichtige Elemente)
> 
> Die Handlungen in den Songtexten entsprechen nicht immer denen aus dem Death Metal. Viele Deathcore-Songs enthalten Breakdowns und melodische Gitarrenriffs.



_Metalcore_



> Metalcore ist ein Abkömmling des Hardcore Punk, der hier mit dem Genre des extremen Metals fusioniert. Obwohl diverse Crossover-Bands, die ihre Form des Hardcore mit Elementen anderer Musikstile anreicherten, durchaus zu den musikalischen Wurzeln des Metalcore zählen, finden sich keine Hip-Hop-Wurzeln, wie sie zum Beispiel im Nu Metal zu finden sind.
> 
> Metalcore-Bands sind häufig musikalisch eher dem Metal-Lager näher, während sie ideologisch und von ihrer Weltanschauung der Hardcore-Szene nahe sind: Inhaltlich befassen sich die Songs z.B. mit dem politischen Geschehen und persönlichen Problemen anstatt der oft fiktiven und blutrünstigen Themen im Death Metal. Kleidungsstil und Image haben nichts mit dem Stereotyp vom langhaarigen Metal-Fan in zerschlissener Leder-Kluft gemein. In der Szene kann oft das Tragen von T-Shirts mit den Schriftzügen anderer Bands beobachtet werden. Auf Konzerten bestimmen Capoeira- oder Kickbox-Bewegungen, auch Violent Dancing genannt, das Bild des modernen Metalcores.



ich interpretiere es so dass Metalcore Punk Elemente hat und "softer" ist 
Deathcore hat meistens tiefere Bässe/Doublebass


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ...



Hmm ... demnach wäre HSB anscheinend schon ziemlich Deathcore.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

find ich auch.
Nehmen wir Bullet for my Valentine als Beispiel für Metalcore.
Gitarren sind nicht so tief gestimmt
Der Bass ist nicht so dominant.
Heaven Shall Burn passt meiner Meinung nach garnicht zu Punk, außer vllt die Texte


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> find ich auch.
> Nehmen wir Bullet for my Valentine als Beispiel für Metalcore.
> Gitarren sind nicht so tief gestimmt
> Der Bass ist nicht so dominant.
> Heaven Shall Burn passt meiner Meinung nach garnicht zu Punk, außer vllt die Texte



Ich fand bei HSB aber eigentlich immer die Melodien zu dominant, um Deathcore zu sein ...


----------



## Ol@f (7. Januar 2010)

Deswegen find ich die ganzen Unterteilungen auch blöd :>
Die Definitionen sind halt alle ziemlich oberflächlich beschrieben.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

bei vielen Bands ist es von Lied zu Lied anderst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geb euch mal ein Beispiel bei dem ich finde , dass die unterteilung schwachsinn ist.
_Hanni Kohl_ macht im Allgemeinen _Dancecore_
z.B: 



*ABER*
Folgenedes Lied von ihnen wird als _Nintendocore_ bezeichnet..


kann man das mit üblichem Nintendocore vergleichen?

ich finde das totalen Schwachsinn..


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Januar 2010)

Ist irgendwie alles grausam anzuhören. o_O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Grenzen. Es gibt Grenzen zwischen Musik und absolute kake. Und diese Grenze hat Hanni Kohl Hexe defintiv durchbrochen. Das hat nix mehr mit Musik zu tun. Und Deathcore find ich eig. auch dumm, weil nur noch dunkles Gegrölle da ist. Das ist in meinen Augen keine Musik <.<.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt Grenzen. Es gibt Grenzen zwischen Musik und absolute kake. Und diese Grenze hat Hanni Kohl Hexe defintiv durchbrochen. Das hat nix mehr mit Musik zu tun. Und Deathcore find ich eig. auch dumm, weil nur noch dunkles Gegrölle da ist. Das ist in meinen Augen keine Musik <.<.



fu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt Grenzen. Es gibt Grenzen zwischen Musik und absolute kake. Und diese Grenze hat Hanni Kohl Hexe defintiv durchbrochen. Das hat nix mehr mit Musik zu tun. Und Deathcore find ich eig. auch dumm, weil nur noch dunkles Gegrölle da ist. Das ist in meinen Augen keine Musik <.<.



kann man jetzt aber auch nicht sagen. es hört sich zwar teilweise wie ekelhaftes instrumente vergewaltigen an aber da steckt schon mehr hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und naja, das du deathcore nicht magst liegt wohl daran das du auch kein death metal magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
also das war jetzt auf deathcore bezogen ^^
nintendocore und son kram finde ich auch ... unschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> bei vielen Bands ist es von Lied zu Lied anderst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was wohl einfach daran liegt, dass das zweite Lied kein Nintendocore ist.


Horse The Band z.B. machen Nintendocore


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

was ist dann des Unicorn Lied?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. Januar 2010)

Irgendein Lied das jemand mit einem Synthesizer gemacht hat? Wahrscheinlich ein 8-Bit Synthesizer.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

Also gehört es du keinem Genre oder wie ?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Also gehört es du keinem Genre oder wie ?



Keine Ahnung, aber man kann´s wohl zur Elektronischen Musik zählen.


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn es um Deathcore geht, dann:

All Shall Perish > All




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2010)

Death Metal und Hardcore/Grindcore mischen Bands eigentlich schon ewig. "Deathcore" ist daher eigentlich kein neues Genre, aber es wird halt seit einiger Zeit massiv als neues, ultra-brutales Genre (was es nicht ist) vermarktet.
Aber da den meisten Leuten heutzutage ja eher das Image einer Musikrichtung wichtig zu sein scheint, spare ichs mir an der Stelle einfach mal, Deathcore-stilprägende Bands aufzuzählen. Hört sich ja doch keiner an..


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

öh also cih hör mir alles an was hier gepostet wird und ich bin immer froh wenn ich neues bands finde die mir gefallen :O


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Death Metal und Hardcore/Grindcore mischen Bands eigentlich schon ewig. "Deathcore" ist daher eigentlich kein neues Genre, aber es wird halt seit einiger Zeit massiv als neues, ultra-brutales Genre (was es nicht ist) vermarktet.
> Aber da den meisten Leuten heutzutage ja eher das Image einer Musikrichtung wichtig zu sein scheint, spare ichs mir an der Stelle einfach mal, Deathcore-stilprägende Bands aufzuzählen. Hört sich ja doch keiner an..



3 Antworten in 3 Threads und alles "Mimimi, Heulflenn, aber... aber ....".
Keine Ahnung, wer dir heut morgen auf den Schädel gestrullert hat, aber für uns alle, sogar für dich: Lass bitte einfach das hohle, provozierende Gelaber aus den Genrethreads raus. Danke.


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 3 Antworten in 3 Threads und alles "Mimimi, Heulflenn, aber... aber ....".
> Keine Ahnung, wer dir heut morgen auf den Schädel gestrullert hat, aber für uns alle, sogar für dich: Lass bitte einfach das hohle, provozierende Gelaber aus den Genrethreads raus. Danke.



Ich hab meine Meinung gesagt. Und wenn ich in drei Musikthemen was zu meckern habe, dann mecker ich auch. Es ist halt lustig zu sehen, wie man in diesem Fall hier einfach nen cool-klingenden Namen auf etwas draufpackt, was eigentlich gar nichts neues ist. Das war beim Metalcore eigentlich schon genauso. 
Ich diskutier eben gern über Musik und bin fähig Posts zu verfassen, die über "WOAH! Band xy rockt total xD" hinausgehen. Ich dachte das sei in Threads über Musik normal bzw. erwünscht. Das bei Diskussionen halt nicht immer alle der gleichen Meinung sind, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Und ich denke das ist dir auch klar.
Ich hab mit meinem Post niemanden angreifen wollen und versteh auch nicht, wieso du mich daraufhin so angehen musst.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Meinung gesagt. Und wenn ich in drei Musikthemen was zu meckern habe, dann mecker ich auch. Es ist halt lustig zu sehen, wie man in diesem Fall hier einfach nen cool-klingenden Namen auf etwas draufpackt, was eigentlich gar nichts neues ist. Das war beim Metalcore eigentlich schon genauso.



"Man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden."

Wieso müssen bei einigen Leuten Dinge immer neu sein? Immer nach was neuem klingen?
Was machen Leute wie du in 10 Jahren, wo wirklich ALLES schonmal zu hören war?
Bleibt ihr dann in Eurer "Steinzeit" hängen und meckert, dass früher ja alles besser war?




Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich diskutier eben gern über Musik und bin fähig Posts zu verfassen, die über "WOAH! Band xy rockt total xD" hinausgehen. Ich dachte das sei in Threads über Musik normal bzw. erwünscht. Das bei Diskussionen halt nicht immer alle der gleichen Meinung sind, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Und ich denke das ist dir auch klar. Ich hab mit meinem Post niemanden angreifen wollen und versteh auch nicht, wieso du mich daraufhin so angehen musst.



Das ich ebenfalls über die Gabe verfüge, mehr als "Boah guck das Lied hier, geile Band!" zu schreiben, sollte dir auf Seite 1-2 und spätestens nach diesem Post aufgefallen sein.
Der Grund, wieso ich dich "angehe", ist der, dass ich es nichtmehr hören kann, wie Leute auf ganzen Musikrichtungen (Eigentlich mal Nu Metal gewesen, dann wars Metalcore und jetzt gehts langsam zum Deathcore) rumreiten müssen, nur weil es ihrer Meinung nach "nichts neues ist", "möchtegernbrutal", oder "untrve".


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2010)

Mir geht's lediglich um den Begriff "Deathcore". Ich hab nirgends erwähnt dass ich die Musik nicht mag. Despised Icon & Carnifex hab ich z.B. schon live gesehen und fand beide Bands klasse.
Unterstell mir bitte nicht, ich wäre nen Ewig-Gestriger. Das bin ich nicht und ich hab auch nichts dergleichen behauptet.
Ich will hier im Thread auch keinen Ärger machen oder sonst was - nochmal: Sorry, ich wollte niemanden angreifen/beledigen und gegen deine Musik hab ich auch überhaupt nichts (ganz im Gegenteil). Nur find ich's peinlich, allem was sich irgendwie vermarkten lässt einen Genre-Stempel wie "Metalcore", "Deathcore" oder "New Wave of American Metal" zu verpassen - gerade weil viele gute Bands dadurch (leider) im vorraus als Hipster oder Trendbands abgestempelt werden


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

Es ist halt so dass es _cooler_ (ich hasse dieses Wort..) ist _Deathcore_ zu hören als _Metal_ oder Ähnliches. Es klingt halt viel exotischer und härter oder was weiß ich


----------

